# Dealing With Pitting



## OhioJones (May 16, 2016)

I am under the impression that as long as I don't see through the metal that I am doing okay in regards to prep work and dealing with pitting. Hitting it with 100 knocking down what i can. I will follow up with 300 or 600 and on up to 1200.  
A little confirmation would help my confidence as this is my first full scale project/restoration. I knew going in that I would have to deal with some obstacles such as the pitting and such, I would prefer not to make to many mistakes. That is why i am appealing to you here. 
Thank


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2016)

I prefer sand blasting over sanding. Then brush it down with Jasco metal prep, clean and prime. Every case is a little different depending on how bad off the metal is.


----------



## OhioJones (May 16, 2016)

Suppose I could take parts with me to work and sandblast them. Figured It would be best to approach it gently by hand as opposed to the blaster. Ya know?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 16, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Suppose I could take parts with me to work and sandblast them. Figured It would be best to approach it gently by hand as opposed to the blaster. Ya know?



I'd use the walnut shell over sand....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 16, 2016)

And depending on the pits, just shoot your primer heavy to fill in the spots...knock down and shoot heavy again 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 16, 2016)

I wouldn't be trying to remove metal.... yer gonna end up with a,weird uneven surface that will definitely show up once the shiny  paint is,laid down

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2016)

I have been using some real fine silica sand that was used to mix in with drywall mud for texturing. Drywall contractor's leftovers so I took the stuff home.  Worked great IMO.

After you're all finished stripping the paint and surface rust, definitely treat all the parts, especially the frame with something like Jasco metal prep to take care of all the rust in the pits and hard to get at places.
http://www.jasco-help.com/product/prep-primer


----------



## momo608 (May 17, 2016)

Rust left in pits that sandpaper can't reach, will in time show itself through the paint. No getting around that. 
I did this specifically for guys like you.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/up...show-quality-paint-job-start-to-finish.87859/


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

Media (sand, walnut, glass beads, whatever) blasting will get in the pits and crevices better than hand sanding, take less time and $ and lets face it, it's kinda fun...sanding sucks.  If you do sand the rust off no need to go down to 1200 grit, primer will fill in lots well below that.  What doesn't fill in with primer, you can "putty" in with whatever you choose.  Blast it, prime it, sand it and fill in the low spots with putty.  Then prime/sand again till ya get it nice and smooth....my 2 cents....


----------



## bairdco (May 17, 2016)

If you want an authentic, period correct repaint, you leave the bike together, and use housepaint and a brush and paint the whole thing.

I mean, that's how it was done in the '50's.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 17, 2016)

bairdco said:


> If you want an authentic, period correct repaint, you leave the bike together, and use housepaint and a brush and paint the whole thing.
> 
> I mean, that's how it was done in the '50's.



For a moment I was having a wtf moment but then i got it haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

bairdco said:


> If you want an authentic, period correct repaint, you leave the bike together, and use housepaint and a brush and paint the whole thing.
> 
> I mean, that's how it was done in the '50's.



Good to know, that just made a few of my bikes a lot more valuable! lololol


----------



## OhioJones (May 17, 2016)

I have come to despise house paint.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> I have come to despise house paint.



Folks can remove that stuff off all they want, but it only took me a section of fender you could cover with a dollar bill to realize the only way to remove house paint is media blast it and start over!  Opinions vary.....


----------



## OhioJones (May 17, 2016)

I would hav3 to agree with you. Doing it by hand has taken up some valuable time thus far. Le sigh.


----------



## Boris (May 18, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> I have come to despise house paint.




It turns out the last guy I called to come to despise house paint, really only disliked it a little bit. I hope you can do a much better job, or I'm not paying you!


----------



## bairdco (May 18, 2016)

My next bike's gonna be all aluminum siding.


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> I have come to despise house paint.




There IS a big difference between house paint and rattle can paint. I've seen bikes with both and prefer the house painted bikes with the cool brush lines, runs and sags.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Folks can remove that stuff off all they want, but it only took me a section of fender you could cover with a dollar bill to realize the only way to remove house paint is media blast it and start over!  Opinions vary.....



Unless there's well-preserved original paint under that housepaint of course


----------



## CrazyDave (May 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Unless there's well-preserved original paint under that housepaint of course



I gotta couple over here you should come remove the house paint from before I get to them then   I'll buy the beer....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I gotta couple over here you should come remove the house paint from before I get to them then   I'll buy the beer....




I've never had the pleasure of uncovering beautiful original paint, but those that have say it's like finding hidden treasure...


----------



## CrazyDave (May 18, 2016)

Ohhh man, you had to use THAT as proof, I concede, that is the coolest bike I ever seen.  Is that a members here?


----------



## OhioJones (May 18, 2016)

House paint pretty mucj killed any chance of me having a decent og paint project. I tried to be patient but that poop just kept on fighting me. I removed the house paint like a delicate flower. Still damaged oroginal paint until finally i threw in the towel. 
Btw i think this bike is being held together by rust lol


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2016)

I would get even by painting my house with bike paint.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 18, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> House paint pretty mucj killed any chance of me having a decent og paint project. I tried to be patient but that **** just kept on fighting me. I removed the house paint like a delicate flower. Still damaged oroginal paint until finally i threw in the towel.
> Btw i think this bike is being held together by rust lol



Don't worry man, not everyone thinks a week of mundane work is worth a 80 year old beat up paint job   I'm still struggling with this OG paint thing.....Bike gods shall surly rain hell fire upon me.


----------



## OhioJones (May 18, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Don't worry man, not everyone thinks a week of mundane work is worth a 80 year old beat up paint job   I'm still struggling with this OG paint thing.....Bike gods shall surly rain hell fire upon me.



Lol!!! Blasphemy.


----------



## OhioJones (May 19, 2016)

Rivets and braces are removed. Sandblasting tomorrow. Can they be rolled before i work on the pitting?  Sorry, new to this.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 19, 2016)

I think pitting yes, but they have to have all the rust and ANY dirt or other crap removed or it will shape your fender in unpleasant ways.   You've been a busy beaver man, cant wait to see it done!


----------



## OhioJones (May 19, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I think pitting yes, but they have to have all the rust and ANY dirt or other crap removed or it will shape your fender in unpleasant ways.   You've been a busy beaver man, cant wait to see it done!



Makes sense. Thank you.


----------

